# Chicken fried lobster?



## smoke king (Oct 14, 2008)

Mrs and myself recently dined at Binions ranch in LV where she had "Chicken fried Lobster" Personally, I don't care for Lobster, but as one diner described it, it was "Heaven on a plate"

The concept seems simple enough to me, but lobster is kind of pricey to be experimenting with, IMO.

Any thoughts by some of you more seasoned chefs as to how you would approach this dish? I'd love to surprise her with it some evening. 

And as always, Thanks for any help/advice you can offer-


----------



## Some Like it Hot (Oct 14, 2008)

Chicken fried lobster????  That quite possibly would be something on my MUST TRY list.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 14, 2008)

It probably would work best with the tails.  Treat the tails like pieces of chicken.  Coat in seasoned flour and deep or pan fry.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 14, 2008)

I can't imagine doing that to a poor lobster.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 14, 2008)

As a loyal true blue "boiled with melted lemon butter on the side" or "boiled & chilled with tarragon/garlic mayo on the side" girl, chicken-fried lobster sounds like blasphemy to me!  LOL!!!


----------



## smoke king (Oct 14, 2008)

Personally, I think Lobster in general is best used as chum-but thats just me. A huge seafaring insect-period.

Judging from the folks raving about it, it must have been good. It appeared to have been pounded flat (I assume the shell was removed) then battered, floured (or vice-versa) and then pan fried.

Doesnt' seem to be any inet info on its preparation, but evidently its one of their most popular dishes!!


----------



## love2"Q" (Oct 14, 2008)

sounds interesting ..


----------



## Toots (Oct 14, 2008)

Oh my - this sounds AWESOME.  My DH doenst like lobster either but he took me for a wonderful 4 course lobster feast on my 40th birthday (on St Martin, no less).


----------



## smoke king (Oct 15, 2008)

Toots said:


> Oh my - this sounds AWESOME.  My DH doenst like lobster either but he took me for a wonderful 4 course lobster feast on my 40th birthday (on St Martin, no less).



A package of cheez-its would taste good on St Martin....


----------



## Mama (Oct 15, 2008)

It sounds wonderful to me!


----------



## Kuijt (Oct 15, 2008)

Its goooooooooooood


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 15, 2008)

Sounds like it's simply fried lobster.  Take flour, garlic powder, salt, pepper, and cornstarch, toss lobster in buttermilk first, then flour mixture, then into a deep fryer.  You should put a stick through the tail to keep from curling or you can chunk it first.  Serve with some homemade honey mustard...I'd definitely nix the white gravy like chicken friend steak is served with


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 15, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> It probably would work best with the tails.  Treat the tails like pieces of chicken.  Coat in seasoned flour and deep or pan fry.


As opposed to actual chicken, from what I can find, it is much like Chicken Fried Steak which is round steak coated and pan fried served with gravy.  The recipes I found call for rock lobster, which is not a "dip in melted butter" lobster, IMO.  Chicken Fried Lobster is probably a really good use for rock lobster.


----------



## smoke king (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks everyone. I originally saw it on the short-lived FN show "the Hungry Detective".

Since I'm not a Lobster fan per se, I did'nt pay a lot of attention, but I do remember the chef beating it with a mallet to flatten it-would that then mean it was a tail??

After that, I'm guessing, its prepared much like Chicken fried steak. I will figure it out (I'm pretty hard headed that way) but lobster tail is kind of $$ to be experimenting with. Not to mention, that fresh seafood is not all that readily available here in Nebraska, so my choices may be limited.

Like I said, half the people in our party ordered it, and all concurred with my DIL's evaluation that it was "Heaven on a plate"


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 15, 2008)

It most likely was just the tail meat.  Smacking any other part of the lobster would just obliterate it.

That said, this might be something I might try when lobster tails are on sale around here.


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 15, 2008)

I would use monkfish, which is very similar in flavour and texture to lobster without all the expense.   Plus, and it's just my opinion, lobster doesn't need a friend (like breading and gravy....), lobster just needs some butter and lemon.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Oct 15, 2008)

I'd also second the use of Monkfish if it wasn't for that **** gray skin!!!!!  And no fish markets around here remove it, which means it's up to YOU.

This entails a mindbendingly long experience with a sharp paring knife to remove it, & believe me, it's NOT EASY.  At least not without sacrificing a certain amount of tasty Monkfish flesh.

If you're up to the task or can find Monkfish silverskin-free - go for it.  Otherwise - stick to the lobster tails.


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 15, 2008)

Although I could think of many other tasty ways to have lobster, I would have to try this one before judging it.  Not really a fan of fried foods but I'd give it a shot.


----------



## GB (Oct 15, 2008)

I am a lobster purist. I want my lobster steamed or boiled with a side of melted butter. Never in a million years would I ever consider ordering something called chicken fried lobster. However, that does not mean that it would not be delicious beyond belief. If it were offered to me I would not turn it down and i don't see how lobster anything could be bad, but it would just go against my grain to actually order it first.


----------



## JohnL (Oct 15, 2008)

Oh Boy,
This is a good one. I think that a traditional chicken fried recipe would be a bit over powering for something as mild as lobster. Maybe slicing the tail meat into 1/2 inch pieces, pounding lightly and dredging the slices into a lightly seasoned flour/cornstarch mixture before frying in a mild flavored oil would work. Skewering the pieces as has been mentioned before would help prevent the meat from curling.


----------



## BrazenAmateur (Oct 24, 2008)

jennyema said:


> I can't imagine doing that to a poor lobster.



My sentiments exactly.


How can anyone not like lobster?  Lobster is DELICIOUS.

I don't go nuts for it like my wife does, but it's undeniably tasty stuff.  

There are so many great things you can do with it.  I like to throw it in a Bechamel-based Mac n Cheese


----------



## sattie (Oct 24, 2008)

I would eat it!!!  I'll try anything once... twice.... three times maybe depending how good it is!

I like lobster served traditionally, like most, but this sounds like something that could really be good if done right.


----------



## smoke king (Oct 24, 2008)

BrazenAmateur said:


> My sentiments exactly.
> 
> 
> How can anyone not like lobster?  Lobster is DELICIOUS.



Not to take the thread off track, but the same way one can not like Foie Gras (Truly disgusting IMHO), Marscepone (Reminds me of Cream Cheese thats gone way _baaad_) and Creme Fraiche (sour cream thats gone way bad)

On the other hand, I can't imagine a Pizza without double anchovies, *HOT* sauce on....everything(?) and, I like..............SPAM!! (there-I said it!)

In other words, to each his own! Hey, my dogeats out of the cat box


----------



## Jeekinz (Oct 24, 2008)

smoke king said:


> On the other hand, I can't imagine a Pizza without double anchovies, *HOT* sauce on....everything(?) and, I like..............SPAM!! (there-I said it!)
> 
> In other words, to each his own! Hey, my dogeats out of the cat box


 
I would too if you served SPAM and double anchovies.  


j/k


----------



## smoke king (Oct 24, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> I would too if you served SPAM and double anchovies.  j/k




Well played, my friend......well played.


----------



## quicksilver (Oct 24, 2008)

I, like GB, am the purist. Just steamed or boiled with alittle white liquor in the boil, served with much butter and lemon. And the best part - the claws!
But, if someone would hand me some chicken fried, I know I wouldn't turn it down. LOL! Give me more.!


----------



## Michelemarie (Oct 24, 2008)

I love lobster but this is something I would never order. I'm not much into a "chicken fried" anything - however, I would sneak a taste off of someone's plate just out of curiousity.


----------



## Sedagive (Oct 25, 2008)

Some of the best lobster I ever had was in Mexico.  They split the lobster lengthwise and then deep fry them.  They came out moist, tender and delicious.  Not greasy at all.  Served with beans, rice, handmade tortillas and ice cold beer.  Yum.


----------



## Kuijt (Oct 26, 2008)

try before you...die


----------



## NAchef (Nov 1, 2008)

I could eat lobster every day!  After reading this I want to go to the store and get some!!


----------

